# the snow geese are here in texas!!!!



## mrgoose67 (Nov 4, 2004)

:strapped: the snow and specks have showed up , in front of this last clod front , we will be whackem them this sat should be a limit shoot for 8 guys this opener plus a few whites , we also got duck pintails buy the truck load and new ducks also it should be a great opner for ducks next weekend , good luck to all , but luck is for fishermen!!!! goose


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I can't wait I will be there in late December save me some nothing like shooting those things up here early and down there later. If I could afford it I would just follow those things all the way down.


----------



## mrgoose67 (Nov 4, 2004)

:sniper: i have been hunting here in texas for 15 years , 12 years as a professional hunting guide, in these years of hunting i would hunt 100 days a year , shot many geese and ducks on average would kill 1200 to 1500 geese a year snows ,specks and canadas , plus 600 ducks i have very good success . over the last 4 years these birds are more difficult , i think it is because of the the presher on them all the time now , i have never sneeked them or ground pounded them , that is just not right , i have lived and died in my decoys, that is the whole point of hunting them . me and four of my old hunting guideds hunt them now and do better than average , because of are experience of the birds and patience , we have the hightest kill here in one morning with custermers , we shot 285 snows 16 specks and 6 canadas plus 14 ducks , all by 10:00 am . that was with 6 custermers and all the birds where decoyed , nothing shot over 40 yards, we had the right weather , it was a awsome day, something that will never will be repeated , not saying i am god gift to killing geese but i know my stuff , threw experience , .

shot them in the decoys because all you do is make them smarter and tuffer to hunt , why i hunt is to try to fool them . good hunting goose


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Please explain the math on that one. How many guys did you have in the decoys that day? What is the snowgoose limit in Texas? If you shot 285 snows in one day you would have had to have had 15 guys in the spread to be legal. It had to be the fall because you said you shot ducks and dark geese.

I'm not saying it didn't happen but the way you describe it sounds strange.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't know, but it would be fun to shoot all of those. :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Texas limits for 6 guys is 120 snows and 12 Specks. :eyeroll:


----------



## cayman (Nov 18, 2002)

Sorry to say this guy is full of you know what! :withstupid:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

hmmmm..... :-?


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

sure am glad that i have my boots on!!

I LOVE GUIDES


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## mrgoose67 (Nov 4, 2004)

it was in snow goose only season we shot the285 , 7 paying people 2 guides , you do the math no limit ? the best reegular season hunt was 160 snow geese and 16 specks and 18 ducks 6 cust and 2 guides you do the math ? this what i love about forums , most people who make comments on here cant understand to much. and for another 10% of the hunters or guides harvest 90% of the birds for one because of experience . with out have outfitters or guides allot of the money that is put into DU or getting laws passed that help every hunter, there would be less birds .........


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Ooh, ooh, let me have a crack at 'er now...

Quote from earlier: "we shot 285 snows 16 specks and 6 canadas plus 14 ducks , all by 10:00 am."

More recent quote: "it was in snow goose only season we shot the285 , 7 paying people 2 guides , you do the math no limit ?"

So, my question is then, and forgive me as I do not know Texas hunting law, but why are you shooting specks and Canadas in a "Snow goose only season"?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

mrgoose67 we have the hightest kill here in one morning with custermers said:


> mrgoose67
> it was in snow goose only season we shot the285 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

The sad part about this is that he very well may be telling the truth. I mean 40 Snows is a lot for each hunter but not inconceivable.

Let's face it, this is a great website, but really, it is a window into your own ego. Some guys just can't help but brag, even if they are pulling some really illegal stuff. The good thing is that that's how a lot of 'em get caught...

I would like to just brush this off as BS, but I have the opinion he is actually telling the truth and simply wanted a way to get the word of his "accomplishments" out there.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

"your'e killing me smalls" or "who's got the big stick now boy's"........i have been waiting for the perfect time, but i just can't wait any longer.....i love that movie!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

mrgoose67 wrote


> with out have outfitters or guides allot of the money that is put into DU or getting laws passed that help every hunter, there would be less birds .........


It doesn't suprise me that your story changed or that you tried to fill us with another pile of BS.



> and for another 10% of the hunters or guides harvest 90% of the birds for one because of experience .


Maybe you haven't realized it yet but most of the guys on here fall into the 10% catagory.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> and for another 10% of the hunters or guides harvest 90% of the birds for one because of experience .


Something else to add to any new legislation....."Guides are not permitted to harvest birds for their clients"


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mrgoose67 said:


> : we have the hightest kill here in one morning with custermers , we shot 285 snows 16 specks and 6 canadas plus 14 ducks , all by 10:00 am . that was with 6 custermers and all the birds where decoyed , nothing shot over 40 yards, we had the right weather , it was a awsome day, something that will never will be repeated , not saying i am god gift to killing geese but i know my stuff , threw experience ,


mrgoose67....if you don't want to be called out....why not be a little more accurate on what you post.Your initial post clearly says your clients shot all those birds in one day by 10:00 AM.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

smalls
in doing the math i came up with $0 of revenue that came from g/o. But i still believe that they are vital to having an excellent hunting experience. Without guides we would have no clue what a good hunt really is. What can i say i heart them. uke: :withstupid:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

man you even type like your from texas. HAHA!

You sound like a professional.  :eyeroll:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

ouch....


----------



## cayman (Nov 18, 2002)

mrgoose67 has seemed to have disappeared! I wonder why?? :beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Mr. Goose, or should I spell that Mstr Gooos.....must not be teaching English down in Texas......just in good fun, have to bring out the needle when needed.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Chief what's going on?? Sounds like your as busy as we are here. Not much going on as we are still deer hunting this weekend to finish up some tags and my lab it getting bigger. Dane H. shot a nice buck that he is going to have mounted and taken back to Kent. Anything new there?? Should there be some little Chiefs coming soon??? If you need any pointers let me know....

Back to this post I love how people post all the birds they shoot. So your job is a guide and you talk about the birds you shoot. Isn't that what your supposed to do??

Smalls are you ready for beating on Sunday??


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"most people who make comments on here cant understand to much."

Should be too instead of to. A little advice also: if you going to make a lame attempt to get "customers" I'd learn how to use the spellcheck before posting. Do you have to pass a written test to become a "professional guide" :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Give me a break Eric. Am I ready for your weak *** game? Playing you is like getting beaned with a wiffle ball, no sweat.

Good luck, and hopefully Pmanning can continue his 4 TD/game blitz. He does that and I should be fine :wink: :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Beaned with a wiffle ball.......i like that one. Yeah my team is average but I am hoping with Ahman Green and Moss back eventually I will be able to squeak into the playoffs. As long as I beat the "luckiest guy on earth" or better known as Chris (I have no idea what I'm doing and ask my brother for help with my team and then pull off a couple of lucky *** wins and think I'm Mel Kiper) Hustad
I'm smelling an upset :beer:


----------



## mrgoose67 (Nov 4, 2004)

i just dont know . i just tried to post a hunt not braggin . i think i will just keep my hunts to the people that hunt with me . after all every one here has way to much hunting know how more than me , i allways wanted to hunt in canada or the dakota"s where the birds have never seen a decoy spread . so i just stay in texas and hunt the over priced land, and be happy.......


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You can have your texas rags and white parkas!! uke:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Maybe you forgot but we really only get to hunt them in Nodak in the spring after you Texas guides have taught them all the tricks of the trade. Oh wait, you haven't taught them everything because us backprarie inexperienced nodak boys can still shoot them in the decoys after they have seen everything all spring too.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

all in nodak on there way up.


----------

